# Glossary of Acronyms



## bdfitzp (Jul 25, 2008)

Is there anywhere on TUG website a glossary for all the acronyms that are used in discussions.  If not, there should be because new members have no way knowing wht half the discussions are about.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 25, 2008)

sure is...in the advice section!

http://www.tug2.net/advice/glossary.htm


----------



## dmharris (Jul 25, 2008)

I think it would be helpful to add some non-business acronyms like DD, DS, DH, DW and the like. I'm not sure if it means Darling Husband, Dear Husband or Dumb Husband. I guess it depends on the day!!

:hysterical: 

Seriously, this confused me for awhile and I couldn't find what the heck people were talking about.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 25, 2008)

*That's A Feature, Not A Bug.*




bdfitzp said:


> Is there anywhere on TUG website a glossary for all the acronyms that are used in discussions.  If not, there should be because new members have no way knowing wht half the discussions are about.


Shux, those foggy, murky, mysterious, confusing timeshare abbreviations & acronyms, etc., serve a valuable secondary function. 

After a while, when you realizing you're reading'm & understanding'm & using'm yourself, then you know you are no longer a timeshare newbie -- not that there's anything wrong with being a timeshare newbie. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## laura1957 (Jul 26, 2008)

dmharris said:


> I think it would be helpful to add some non-business acronyms like DD, DS, DH, DW and the like. I'm not sure if it means Darling Husband, Dear Husband or Dumb Husband. I guess it depends on the day!!
> 
> :hysterical:
> 
> Seriously, this confused me for awhile and I couldn't find what the heck people were talking about.



I am glad I am not the only one that couldn't figure those ones out!!


----------



## pittle (Mar 7, 2009)

I had someone ask me about these, so am "bumping it back up".


----------



## Dave011 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Is there anywhere on TUG website a glossary for all the acronyms that are used in discussions. If not, there should be because new members have no way knowing wht half the discussions are about.



you can start a thread about that. I'm not use in all those stuff!


----------



## dmharris (Mar 12, 2009)

Off topic, but Dave, why do you have a link to a Hawaiian temite company on your post?


----------

